

Cofounder of Apple only has less than 50 followers in Twitter - wslh
http://twitter.com/#!/ronaldgwayne

======
daimyoyo
This is the famed "Sold 10% of Apple INC for $800" founder. Frankly, I gave
this guys story to everyone I knew under the heading "don't be this guy" and I
presume I'm not the only one who did so. I think it's cute that he has a
twitter, but I'm not surprised at all no one cares what he has to say.

------
tzm
I think Wayne's story is intriguing and can give valuable insight into the
reasons behind his actions before and after partnering with Steve2.

He also seems humble and honest with himself and to others, despite the
obvious hindsight. He lived with his decision and went on to pursue his real
interests without jeopardizing the interests of others.

To me he possesses qualities that should not be ignored. His character seems
very strong and not motived purely by profit.

I'm quite sure he would be right here on HN hacking on ideas and building
companies like the rest of us.

